# Uber navigation and the different levels of red lines. DON'T YOU DARE travel red lines!



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

The Uber navigation works okay for the most part. I only use it because it is the default setting that I am forced into every time I decline 3 pings in a row.

I don't know exactly what purpose these red lines serve. Here is my observations. If you know, please share. 

Thick red line. When you are en route, there is a line showing your route on the map. It is blue most of the time. Sometimes it shows brown or red. For what reason is unclear. Not sure what the brown line indicates. It appears the red line indicates heavy congestion or caution. Yes, but not at 7am on a Sunday morning. The red line appears to be a static indicator and therefore useless. 

Thin red line. There is a different red line, at least in my market. This line is thin and has tiny diamond shapes at each end. It appears on various streets in a city. This line is a "no-go zone" meaning it's a fast way to get where you need to be but the Uber navigation will avoid using these streets. Uber navigation goes crazy rerouting if you dare go down one of these streets. I always because it's fun to watch the navigation freak out.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

4848 said:


> The Uber navigation works okay for the most part. I only use it because it is the default setting that I am forced into every time I decline 3 pings in a row.
> 
> I don't know exactly what purpose these red lines serve. Here is my observations. If you know, please share.
> 
> ...


Why are you forced to use Uber navigation after 3 declines? I get paused so many times for declining rides on days that I work, that I couldn’t even begin to count them. Never have I then been forced to use Uber nav.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ubers navigation might be 
slightly better than a paper map....
For a while everytime I got booted 
I had to reselect default navigation 
because once I accepted a ping it 
wouldnt let me switch back over to waze


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ubers navigation might be
> slightly better than a paper map....
> For a while everytime I got booted
> I had to reselect default navigation
> ...


You know that tapping the destination box allows you to choose either Google or Waze, regardless of default navigation, right? This is true whether on iOS or Android.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes I sure did thanks, he might not have waze though. if one had chosen to use ubers navigation it might not work like that. There was a time you didnt have the buttons either.


----------



## Barryz (May 11, 2018)

They are supposed to mean the street is closed, for one reason or another. Most of the time they are accurate but sometimes they randomly appear for no reason.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yes I sure did thanks, he might not have waze though. if one had chosen to use ubers navigation it might not work like that. There was a time you didnt have the buttons either.


Google is also an option. And it does act the same, regardless of default nav selected. Either way, just throwing out there as most don’t even know it exists, and it’s been around at least 2 years….lol


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

@Seaside_Slider , I discovered that about a year ago when the app changed to Uber Navigation on its own. I like it because the navigation is instantaneous and then I can later switch if I want to.


----------

